# PM Paint Colors



## TomS (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone know of a good matching color and brand for the off-white Precision Mathews paint?  Got a handle on the blue but haven't been able to find out anything on the white.

Thanks,

Tom S


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2014)

That depends on which machine you have. The PM whites are not all the same. Rustoleum Satin Heirloom White matches my PM1236 but it does not match my PM45. And the newer PM45s with DRO quills & PM932s seem to be a brighter white than my PM45. The Heirloom white also matches some Grizzlys & some Jets.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 14, 2014)

What will said.  The Satin Heirloom White is close but it may be a bit more yellow than my new PM machine.

I think the Rustoleum part number is 249076.  I referenced it in my PM1340GT lathe arrival and setup thread but am not 100% sure on the number, I just went off the cuff from memory.


----------



## TomS (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I have a PM-932M.  Guess I will take a painted piece to Home Depot.  I understand they have a machine that can match colors to a given formula.

Tom S


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't have a PM, so I'm not sure if this will help.  However, I did discover that the "equipment & implement enamel" Ford Gray #6409 made by Auto Body Master is the same color as my Little machine Shop mini-mill and Lathemaster 8X14.  I got this paint at a local auto parts store.
Mark


----------



## brav65 (Oct 22, 2014)

Take a piece from you machine to an auto body paint store that mixes paints.  They can do a custom match and should be able to provide an aerosol can as well.  I have a PM-25MV and once I am all set up and cleaned up I plan to get some paint to finish the areas that were missed in China.  You could also try a paint store like Frazee or Dun Edwards.  They can do paint matches and can mix up enamel for you.  They will not be able to provide an aerosol for you though.


----------



## JohnsonFabrication (Oct 27, 2014)

So what color is the blue?


----------



## brav65 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have to get to the other side of town to get the color match done.  When I do I will post the formula.  If someone wants to buy an aerosol can, I will have one made up and send it to you ( I will list the pricing when I have the paint in hand), or you can try a paint place in your city.



JohnsonFabrication said:


> So what color is the blue?


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 27, 2014)

I am just guessing here... 

However I suspect the Taiwanese machines may be a subtly different shade of off-white than the Chinese machines... simply because they come from a different factory with different sources of paint.  Will see when the 935 shows up... which will be Thursday afternoon.
May not get much farther than getting it inside the basement, busy work week.  Hope to at least have it out of the crate so I can admire the $$$ well spent... :thumbsup2:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 27, 2014)

GA said:


> I suspect the Taiwanese machines may be a subtly different shade of off-white than the Chinese machines... simply because they come from a different factory with different sources of paint.



Yup! :thumbzup: 

But then again the later PM45/932s also do not match the earlier PM45s.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 27, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Yup! :thumbzup:
> 
> But then again the later PM45/932s also do not match the earlier PM45s.



Matt should spec his paint color... make his machines a unique shade... :man:

Having said that, the 'cream/ivory and blue' are a nice combination IMO.  

I may have a customer for a milling project lined up... making a couple of components of a gyrocopter rotor-head. 
https://www.google.com/search?clien...hl=en&q=gyrocopter+rotor+heads+images&spell=1

Note the parts just below the ring gear... the gimbal... We were doing a careful inspection of the rotor-head and found a stress crack in one of the parts of the gimbal.

Should be an interesting project... it is made of 6061 T6.  I am probably gonna get the parts anodized when they are done... as it tends to harden the outside a bit.  Also plan to change the design slightly (this change has been done by others, it will not be a new design):  To add bushings at strategic points, so the pivots and weight are bearing on the bushings, rather than the bolts.  Will post some pics of this later.

GA


----------



## TomS (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry for the late response.  According to Ray C the PM-932 blue is Rustoleum Safety Blue and can be found at the big box stores.  Got mine at Home Depot.  I did as brav65 suggested and took a small metal panel to an automotive paint store and had them match the off-white color.  Haven't tried either color yet as I'm neck deep in converting the mill to CNC.  Painting will be the last step before final assembly.

Tom S


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 28, 2014)

TomS said:


> Sorry for the late response.  According to Ray C the *PM-932 blue is Rustoleum Safety Blue* and can be found at the big box stores.  Got mine at Home Depot.  I did as brav65 suggested and took a small metal panel to an automotive paint store and had them match the off-white color.  Haven't tried either color yet as I'm neck deep in converting the mill to CNC.  Painting will be the last step before final assembly.
> 
> Tom S



I LIKE that!!!  
A color that is easy to find and buy... without going through the mess of matching.  
Way to go Matt!


----------

